# How much does pH affect color in Peacocks?



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

My tap water has a straight pH around 7.8
I don't use anything in the tank but crushed coral to regulate pH. What other techniques can be used to raise pH? I don't really want to use different rock other than lace. I've heard adding a bubble stone can raise pH.

I've heard it's easier to get your fish accustomed to a pH that comes out of the faucet (mine is 7.8), instead of dosing with magic potions and other chemicals.

I'm experiencing lame color on my Peacocks and it's not their food (NLS, frozen brine, spirulina). I want the rich good looking color back and I'm thinking I need to raise my pH. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I doubt pH is the problem but you never know. I don't know much about peacocks but I'm guessing that some or all of them probably aren't coloring up fully due to stress. Its possible they're not quite comfortable with their tankmates or surroundings, or there could be some unseen aggression. Whats your stock list and tank size, and how long have they been in the tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have pH 7.8 and my peacock is fully colored. How big is the tank and who are the tank mates?


----------



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

MrCastro3 said:


> My tap water has a straight pH around 7.8
> I don't use anything in the tank but crushed coral to regulate pH. What other techniques can be used to raise pH? I don't really want to use different rock other than lace. I've heard adding a bubble stone can raise pH.
> 
> I've heard it's easier to get your fish accustomed to a pH that comes out of the faucet (mine is 7.8), instead of dosing with magic potions and other chemicals.
> ...


7.8 pH is fine. Unless the pH isn't stable at 7.8 then it is highly unlikely that is what is causing the lack of color in your peacocks.

What is the tank composition? This is likely the largest contributing factor to your peacocks lack of color. A dominate male will color up the best with females, especially during spawning. He will also fire up for rival males. However, if he is forced into a subdominate state by a larger or more aggressive peacock then you will not get the color you are seeking.

List your stock list and tank dimensions if you wish to receive better assistance.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

It could be water quality.
Also consider tank mates and tank space.
Any type of stressor would cause them to lose or not display color as they should.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

pH of 7.8 is a non-issue

What is the stock list (size too)?
What size tank (dimensions LxWxH)?
How long have the fish been together?
What are your water change habits?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

A) It is a question of pecking order in the tank. Males who feel submissive to more dominant males will not show good color, this is NORMAL.

B) The fish may not be of the greatest quality

Don't blame pH or food. Unless the pH or food is horribly wrong or bad, it's the set up.

The only think you can really do is do water changes. males feel energized by water changes.


----------



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

75 gallon, 48" x 18" x 21"

4 Frontosa (two Zaire Blue, two Burundi) each are smaller than two inches.
3 Otopharynx lithobates 
3 Aulonocara sp. Lwanda
2 Aulonocara baenschi
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti (Undu Reef)
1 Labidochromis caeruleus
1 OB peacock
1 Syn Cat
1 Sucker

I'm thinking the 3 Lithobates, 2 are males and one is female. The two I think are males will turn dark rich blue with the black stripes showing sometimes. Even down across the eyes. But no yellow on the head.

I've been told to try and remove the other two and leave only a male. There is no real aggression towards any of them, just standard stuff.

I know for sure all three of them had nice bright yellow on the head. Thats why I bought em. These fish have been in the tank a month so far.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> I'm thinking the 3 Lithobates, 2 are males and *one is female*...I know for sure *all three of them had nice bright yellow on the head*. Thats why I bought em. These fish have been in the tank a month so far.


If the female had a yellow blaze they were hormoned. Normal females do not show a yellow blaze on the head or much of any other color for that matter.

You can check out the female photo in the dropdown for the here.

How big are they?


----------



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

They're less than two inches.

I do 20% water changes weekly, with gravel vacuum.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

MrCastro3 said:


> They're less than two inches.
> 
> I do 20% water changes weekly, with gravel vacuum.


I would expect them to lose colour then. If coloured at this size they were hormoned (19-nor-ethynyltestosterone or the synthetic analogue methyltestosterone) I think so you need time for them to become adult before they will produce the hormones themselves to colour up or you need hormone enhanced food which I hear can lead to all sorts of long term health problems.

Some places feed em with hormones before they sell em to the shops for the reason they sell quickly and they can sell em young and coloured up.

If you see a whole tank of coloured up Aulonocara at 3" or less I think you can be sure they have been hormoned.

All the best James


----------



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

That's what I wanted to hear. I knew I was doing everything else right and thanks to every one on this post, I pretty much double checked evverything. I have the Lwanda same size and shortly after buying them from the same pet store, they lost their color too. Ill jus be patient and watch them grow.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

MrCastro3 said:


> That's what I wanted to hear. I knew I was doing everything else right and thanks to every one on this post, I pretty much double checked evverything. I have the Lwanda same size and shortly after buying them from the same pet store, they lost their color too. Ill jus be patient and watch them grow.


[Rant]
I'd find another fish store. Sorry, hormoning fish is just wrong. 
[/Rant]


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And it can cause permanent damage to your fish. I'm surprised it's what you wanted to hear, LOL. It would make me want to start over.


----------



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> And it can cause permanent damage to your fish. I'm surprised it's what you wanted to hear, LOL. It would make me want to start over.


Better this way instead of purchasing fish after fish after fish. I've read through the "Store Reviews" and gave up. All I want is a good Cichlid store in Southern California. I've been to quite a few except far south in San Diego area. I'm very interested in purchasing online from now on. Any of you done that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have purchased online and been very satisfied. Will any members wanting to mention a vendor by name send a PM to MrCastro3 instead of posting the name here? Thanks!


----------

